

Vector successive insertion much faster than list - alecbenzer
http://alecbenzer.com/blog/2011/08/02/vector-successive-insertion-much-faster/

======
jesstaa
As with everything, it depends. If you have large data structures then the
overhead of a vector's over-allocation and eventual copying (possibly multiple
times) might be an issue.

~~~
matthewnourse
I'd love to see where the crossover point is on different
architectures...especially when the size of the collection is just over the
CPU's L1 cache size. I wonder if the vector's 1-or-many cache miss(es) would
exceed the cost of the list's guaranteed-one-or-two cache miss(es).

